# Pure---Stupidity /  Ignorance----



## mrfree (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello all,two questions as I hang my head in shame and ask for a stupid question. I have been trying to follow several guides for mounting CDs. I was wondering if it is an operator or hardware problem, so I have posted dmesg(8). Also when I try to change directory into /usr/src/sys it doesn't exist. I was told to Google the solution, by doing so I ended up trying to do a sysinstall(8), then I find out that sysinstall(8) is depreciated. Could someone kindly point me in the right direction, or give me a Google search keyword. Thank you.

PS I couldn't get sysinstall(8) to work at all. ftp/passive,cdrom,etc nothing worked.


```
TheFree#cd /usr/src/sys
/usr/src/sys: No such file or directory.
TheFree# dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012
    root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (2793.06-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf29  Family = f  Model = 2  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4400<CNXT-ID,xTPR>
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
avail memory = 1030823936 (983 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   8300   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 1 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <DELL 8300   > on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, f00000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 1000000, 3ef74000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82875P host to AGP bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
uhci0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> port 0xff80-0xff9f irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> port 0xff60-0xff7f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-C> port 0xff40-0xff5f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus2: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-D> port 0xff20-0xff3f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
usbus3: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-D> on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x80000000-0x800003ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <simple comms> at device 1.0 (no driver attached)
pci2: <multimedia, audio> at device 2.0 (no driver attached)
pci2: <input device> at device 2.1 (no driver attached)
fxp0: <Intel 82801BA (D865) Pro/100 VE Ethernet> port 0xdf40-0xdf7f mem 0xfcfef000-0xfcfeffff irq 20 at device 8.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on fxp0
inphy0: <i82562ET 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
inphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
fxp0: Ethernet address: 00:07:e9:5e:9d:17
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH5 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf mem 0xfebffc00-0xfebfffff irq 18 at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel ICH5 SATA150 controller> port 0xfe00-0xfe07,0xfe10-0xfe13,0xfe20-0xfe27,0xfe30-0xfe33,0xfea0-0xfeaf irq 18 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
pcm0: <Intel ICH5 (82801EB)> port 0xee00-0xeeff,0xedc0-0xedff mem 0xfebffa00-0xfebffbff,0xfebff900-0xfebff9ff irq 17 at device 31.5 on pci0
pcm0: primary codec not ready!
pcm0: <Analog Devices AD1980 AC97 Codec>
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x7f irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x5f irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77f irq 7 on acpi0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/8 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcf7ff,0xcf800-0xd0fff,0xd1000-0xd3fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x498 offMax=0xc98
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ata0: DMA limited to UDMA33, controller found non-ATA66 cable
ata0: DMA limited to UDMA33, controller found non-ATA66 cable
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST360015A 3.33> ATA-6 device
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <_NEC DVD+RW ND-1100A 10GE> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
ada0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 57241MB (117231408 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
ada1 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
ada1: <IC35L060AVV207-0 V22OA66A> ATA-6 device
ada1: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 57220MB (117187500 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad1
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
ugen1.2: <Dell> at usbus1
ums0: <Dell Dell USB Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/29.10, addr 2> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ugen1.3: <Dell> at usbus1
ukbd0: <Dell Dell USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.01, addr 3> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
fxp0: link state changed to UP
TheFree# mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 /cdrom
mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: No such file or directory
TheFree#
```

If anything don't look right please Help!


----------



## qsecofr (Aug 16, 2012)

Got the right device name?  Your dmesg suggests cd0.  Did you try? 
	
	



```
ls /dev/acd0
ls /dev/cd0
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2012)

What guides are you trying to follow?  Who is giving you advice to install the source, and why?  What type of CD are you trying to mount?

Installing FreeBSD 9 Source

PS: that word is deprecated, no "I".


----------



## mrfree (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry I got upset, broke down and posted the *dmesg* without noticing the cd0 until after. It worked. Still not sure how to work everything, I got a book from my college called "Programing linux hacker tools" (I'm in Cyber-Sec) once mounted there are 5 files, part II all the way to 4 and a readme.doc that's encrypted. When I try to view "part II" it says does not exist part, does not exists II.

The reason I am so concerned about /usr/src/ being empty is because, I was told that virtual box needed the kernel source to work. I also thought it would help get PHP up to date?

I just found that I am suppose to run *csup /root/supfile*? I did and it just ended with a 
	
	



```
Receiver: Operation timed out
```

Sorry for the ignorance, and thank you SO much for the help.


----------



## mdg583 (Aug 16, 2012)

ah, a question I might have helpful input for.

I think the "right" guide for getting the kernel sources is in the handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html. Even that I think is better not to treat as a how-to, but instead read it to try to understand how things work, and then figure out what you need. I would say prefer advice you get from the handbook from other things you find online unless what you find is both up to date and the author seems to know what he/she is talking about.

Using cd-roms is also in the handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-cds.html

Is your freebsd installation inside of virtual box?


About the parts, do you mean something like this:

```
ls part II
ls: II: No such file or directory
ls: part: No such file or directory
```

This is just a matter of how to use a terminal. I would do:

```
ls "part II"
```

And believe it or not, using freebsd inside virtualbox is in the handbook here:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/virtualization-guest.html
And using virtualbox in freebsd is in the handbook here:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/virtualization-host.html


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2012)

mrfree said:
			
		

> When I try to view "part II" it says does not exist part, does not exists II.


There's a space in the filename. Enclose the filename with quotes or escape the space.

[cmd=]less "part II"[/cmd]
[cmd=]less part\ II[/cmd]

Somebody that does "Cyber-Sec" should be familiar with this.


----------



## mrfree (Aug 17, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There's a space in the filename. Enclose the filename with quotes or escape the space.
> 
> [cmd=]less "part II"[/cmd]
> [cmd=]less part\ II[/cmd]
> ...



Thank all of you for responding, SirDice, I just finished my first semester of Information-assurance/cyber-security. I am wise enough to know that I look like a fool for asking a question like that, and I am sorry for the LQ thread. Thanks again for helping me, and I promise though I am ignorant I truly am hooked on all of this, and it is just a matter of time till I got it all figured out.

update: I finally got virtualbox to work, due to the csup / root/supfile and build world

I still havnt got php,kdelib updated(I run scrotwm, do I even need KDElib?)

and now if I leave a CD in the cdrom,and try to reboot i lose the mouse once xserver starts. And when I run "shutdown now" it kills the x server and boots into root.

Thanks again for the help, and I promise I try to google first before asking. I have been running freeBSD for 2 1/2 weeks now, straight from windows, so alot of the google references are confusing at times. Hope its not too bad of an annoyance


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2012)

mrfree said:
			
		

> I am wise enough to know that I look like a fool for asking a question like that, and I am sorry for the LQ thread.



Admitting ignorance is a sign of strength.  Remember that, it's important.  The only problem here is too much hurrying.  Try to separate problems into separate threads, and do as much background research as possible before asking for help.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2012)

A wise man learns more from asking a stupid question than a stupid man learns from a wise answer


----------

